# Carpet marimo moss



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone here knows how the people in PJ's pets made marimo moss flat and used as a carpet? It looks awesome!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

One of our members did that with some moss balls she bought off me, she said she'd just cut them in half, spread it and staple it in (I'm sure the staples would rust though).

I don't have a clue how they did it though.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Chris, after seeing them at PJ's. i thought it would be great to have them done on those ones that i bought from you. they're very healthy, green and bushy. i'll do some research on it when i get the chance.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I would think twice about the carpet moss.... as I once cut up the moss balls because I had the same idea. Big mistake, I then had little tufts of it attaching itself to everything. Its a pain to get rid of. I got rid of the moss balls along time ago and I still have the moss growing on everything.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Every time I walk into Pj's I admire that tank with the Marimo carpet. It's so beautifully done. I know at one point they sold giant marimos about 4+inches across. I think they just opened one up and laid it flat on the substrate. I have no idea how it stayed there though. I would like to attempt it one day myself.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

I imagine they did this the same way you would do a riccia carpet. Either used: mesh / tied to flat rocks buried in substrate to start then just waited for it to grow out. After that you just trim to make it look seamless. I think I've seen it used in a few different setups so perhaps they're using the same grown out piece?

For the most part, the staff is very friendly and approachable. I'm sure if you asked, they'd spill the beans 

I remember being told it was one of the managers (female) who is designing the display tanks. Man does she have a great eye for design though ey? I personally like the way she uses HC in that ebi. Not as a carpet, but as a floating ring.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

lotus said:


> I would think twice about the carpet moss.... as I once cut up the moss balls because I had the same idea. Big mistake, I then had little tufts of it attaching itself to everything. Its a pain to get rid of. I got rid of the moss balls along time ago and I still have the moss growing on everything.


 Same experience here. I wound up with lots of little balls that never seem to get any larger, and get all tangled up in the Java Moss.


----------

